# The Attack of the finger less mitts!.



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

As requested by some of my BG friends. These mitts are orders I've filled, family and friends' requests. Great stashbusters and easy to care for.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice! Always appreciated too.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Good job! BG47


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

beautiful you are an inspiration. I just downloaded "leaves"!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

sewlj said:


> beautiful you are an inspiration. I just downloaded "leaves"!


Awesome, they are easy-peasy!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

sewlj said:


> beautiful you are an inspiration. I just downloaded "leaves"!


Awesome, they are easy-peasy!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Oooo lovely collection!! Lucky recipients! I wear them all the time when it gets colder. I actually wear them over full gloves for extra warmth. Have you tried this pattern, it uses short rows http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-mitts


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job... :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Oooo lovely collection!! Lucky recipients! I wear them all the time when it gets colder. I actually wear them over full gloves for extra warmth. Have you tried this pattern, it uses short rows http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-mitts


I love short rows! I see a lonely little skein in my stash for your pattern.
Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

All my folk are texting and writing so this is what works. I am now on the quest for full mittens. Just finished Mrs Roosevelt's authentic pattern that she used for all her family.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I love short rows! I see a lonely little skein in my stash for your pattern.
> Thanks a bunch!!!


Enjoy !


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow! You have been busy my friend. These are fabulous, I love all of the different patterns and yarns you chose. Your recipients will love them!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Wonderful work! :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cristine, nice work. Can you recommend an easy pattern for a first timer? Free or paid doesn't matter. Much appreciated.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice collection! :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I love short rows! I see a lonely little skein in my stash for your pattern.
> Thanks a bunch!!!


Girl, you are a knitting maven. All those mitts are great!
I plan to give these short row mitts a try. They look so easy. Sice knitting all the round dishcloths short rows are a breeze.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Warm hands for all! Nice job.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Believe it or not, we already need these in Seattle. I had to turn the heat on two days ago.

These are lovely!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Fun to see your collection. your friends and family will be nice and warm! :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I love short rows! I see a lonely little skein in my stash for your pattern.
> Thanks a bunch!!!


Short rows are very difficult, I hope you're up to it!! Lovely mittens. :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

cah said:


> Short rows are very difficult, I hope you're up to it!! Lovely mittens. :thumbup:


Fear not, I know someone who can help you! :lol:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Nice going, Christine! Lucky recipients.


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Aren't these fun to do? And, they are truly stash busters! Nice job.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Busy, busy, busy - great work :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Fear not, I know someone who can help you! :lol:


tsk, tsk :wink: :lol:


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, thats a lot of mitts, sure to be appreciated.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Chris, I love these! I am extremely partial to the blue/grey ones - definitely Dallas Cowboy colors!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful mitts CJ, sure to be loved and worn!


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, you've been busy. You have lucky friends and relatives.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice work. They come in *handy*.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all great!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Fear not, I know someone who can help you! :lol:


Heh, Heh, Heh.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Cristine, nice work. Can you recommend an easy pattern for a first timer? Free or paid doesn't matter. Much appreciated.


This is the very easy pattern, free! And you can use any worsted yarn that you have. (No snob) Have fun.!
If you need any help, let me know!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-fingerless-mitts-2


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Cristine, nice work. Can you recommend an easy pattern for a first timer? Free or paid doesn't matter. Much appreciated.


Try Louise knits, these mitts are done on 2 needles and are super easy, it my go to pattern.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW! FANTASTIC! You are a knitting machine!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Try Louise knits, these mitts are done on 2 needles and are super easy, it my go to pattern.


Hey Maryann, How are you feeling?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Try Louise knits, these mitts are done on 2 needles and are super easy, it my go to pattern.


Mine are done with Magic Loop. No seams. Easy to learn.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, those are great! Beautiful work.

Gigi


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Believe it or not, we already need these in Seattle. I had to turn the heat on two days ago.
> 
> These are lovely!


Same up here on Vancouver Island, I hope they turn it on soon. We are renting since we arrived out here. Life is less stressful than worrying about looking after a place.

It has turned quite chilly with some rain. I think our weather is actually much like yours.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Same up here on Vancouver Island, I hope they turn it on soon. We are renting since we arrived out here. Life is less stressful than worrying about looking after a place.
> 
> It has turned quite chilly with some rain. I think our weather is actually much like yours.


You need some nice mitts Shirley!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> This is the very easy pattern, free! And you can use any worsted yarn that you have. (No snob) Have fun.!
> If you need any help, let me know!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-fingerless-mitts-2


Thank you Christine! I am going to start these tonight and work on them tomorrow while waiting for my appointments. Thanks again.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you Christine! I am going to start these tonight and work on them tomorrow while waiting for my appointments. Thanks again.


Atta Girl!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, there are so many! And they are all great!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Wow, there are so many! And they are all great!


Not bad for an old bitty , don't you think?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Hey Maryann, How are you feeling?


Not good at all, hand back in a cast until next surgery on 23rd, new implant wants to dislocate, had the same problem with the L hand. I am so tired of it, 2 months allready, missing my knitting like crazy, did crochet grandson a big poncho and that did my hand some damage. Thanks for asking, hoping to have better news after the 23rd.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Not bad for an old bitty , don't you think?


Superb is what I say.
Thanks for the pattern, will give it a go.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Not good at all, hand back in a cast until next surgery on 23rd, new implant wants to dislocate, had the same problem with the L hand. I am so tired of it, 2 months allready, missing my knitting like crazy, did crochet grandson a big poncho and that did my hand some damage. Thanks for asking, hoping to have better news after the 23rd.


Heal fast my friend. I know how much you miss your knitting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Not bad for an old bitty , don't you think?


Bitty perfect!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Bitty perfect!


You crack me up! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Bitty perfect!


 :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


It's a beautiful thing! Admiring your rock, quite dazzling!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


I can't get over your beautiful ring! It makes your lovely mitt so special


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oooh, love it and your ring I am very jealous. So jealous I am green with envy.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Oooh, love it and your ring I am very jealous. So jealous I am green with envy.


Jealousbiddy2 here. I can't stand it, the ring, the ring, I want it!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


Miss Christine, I believe you churn these wonderful mitts out like a well oiled machine!! Great knitting, and wonderful use of stash..bet your family and friends absolutely adore you!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Jealousbiddy2 here. I can't stand it, the ring, the ring, I want it!


That ring is dazzling!! Now that's what I'm call a rock!! Someone must love you alot!! Is that a 8kt???


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Miss Christine, I believe you churn these wonderful mitts out like a well oiled machine!! Great knitting, and wonderful use of stash..bet your family and friends absolutely adore you!


Just goes to show ya, when one knits, they come forth and ask.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've got some...no thumbs tho'. Also, no pattern, only in my head amongst the cobwebs...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I've got some...no thumbs tho'. Also, no pattern, only in my head amongst the cobwebs...


Wowie Zowie! Can it get any better than this?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice knitwit549


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I've got some...no thumbs tho'. Also, no pattern, only in my head amongst the cobwebs...


You have also been busy - wonderful colors and patterns!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


My goodness you are fast, hour and half to knit up a mitt :shock:
Love your ring, I know my GD will Love it too :wink:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

knitwit549 said:


> I've got some...no thumbs tho'. Also, no pattern, only in my head amongst the cobwebs...


Holy (not gonna say it) yes I am..prescriptions your pharmacy won't fill!!! Those are great! Love the cables💍💎💍


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christine thanks for the pattern, I might have to try making a pair.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Nice knitwit549 - I am currently trying to design a pair to match the ascot scarf from Pam Powers book.


I was thinking about this lovely stitch today, it should be quite easy to incorporate into CJ's pattern for just the top of the mitt. I have ML smitten these days as it takes all the sweat out of knitting these little items


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Nice knitwit549


Kathy are they going to have thumbs, I like the yarn and the design!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Nice knitwit549


And they are turning out gorgeous.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

grandmann said:


> My goodness you are fast, hour and half to knit up a mitt :shock:
> Love your ring, I know my GD will Love it too :wink:


That is how easy this pattern is on Magic Loop. I would make the ribbing on the wrist longer though. I just knit as set as its my first.

The owner of this rock let me borrow it for the photo op


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I was thinking about this lovely stitch today, it should be quite easy to incorporate into CJ's pattern for just the top of the mitt. I have ML smitten these days as it takes all the sweat out of knitting these little items


I have cabled this pattern, laced it, so it would be no problem to do your fabulous stitch, Kathy.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> That is how easy this pattern is on Magic Loop. I would make the ribbing on the wrist longer though. I just knit as set as its my first.
> 
> The owner of this rock let me borrow it for the photo op


You can do anything with it. I have made really long mitts to tuck under coat sleeves.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


LOL! The mitt is beautiful, but the ring is spectacular! Love it.

Have a great day


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> As requested by some of my BG friends. These mitts are orders I've filled, family and friends' requests. Great stashbusters and easy to care for.


Beautiful work! I've watched my nearly 89 year old mom make dozens of pairs for the church, but I've yet to make a pair with thumbs. Is it difficult?

Have a great day


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Christine thanks for the pattern, I might have to try making a pair.


You go, girl!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Kathy are they going to have thumbs, I like the yarn and the design!


I do not know not sure if I could make it work.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> LOL! The mitt is beautiful, but the ring is spectacular! Love it.
> 
> Have a great day


Yes it is spectacular - I lick it regularly.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I do not know not sure if I could make it work.


Kathy, the little cabled mitts, the purple ones would do nicely. Instead of the cables, you could do a couple of rows of your stitch. That would fit nicely. Let me dig up that pattern and I will post for you.
PS It's the same pattern as the light yellow ones.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Kathy, the little cabled mitts, the purple ones would do nicely. Instead of the cables, you could do a couple of rows of your stitch. That would fit nicely. Let me dig up that pattern and I will post for you.
> PS It's the same pattern as the light yellow ones.


Thanks!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thanks!


found it!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fetching

I did change the thumb gusset as I didn't care for the one in the pattern. i can provide that for you also. Let me know.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> found it!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fetching
> 
> I did change the thumb gusset as I didn't care for the one in the pattern. i can provide that for you also. Let me know.


I think the other one may work out well. Thanks Chris it is a very nice pattern.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I think the other one may work out well. Thanks Chris it is a very nice pattern.


No problem, you know where to find me.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> No problem, you know where to find me.


At the end of the bar, next to Norm right???


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Beautiful work! I've watched my nearly 89 year old mom make dozens of pairs for the church, but I've yet to make a pair with thumbs. Is it difficult?
> 
> Have a great day


Did you see the pattern attached? Go get it - the instructions are clear and simple, only took 1.5 hours to knit one.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> At the end of the bar, next to Norm right???


Hanging on for dear life!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

WOw that is a lot of very pretty mitts


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Hanging on for dear life![/quote
> 
> ]😅😅😅😅always count on you guys for a laugh..or anything else. Look how helpful everyone is..and not judgemental!! Great knitters and all round women! This is what this site should be about!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> chrisjac said:
> 
> 
> > Hanging on for dear life![/quote
> ...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> ....and is about :thumbup:


Agree!! What no super woman?? ??


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Agree!! What no super woman?? ??


I am embarrassed, I do not get it :|

Ohhhh, I got it, duh! 
Not very sharp tonight. I need some libation from the lounge.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I am embarrassed, I do not get it :|
> 
> Ohhhh, I got it, duh!
> Not very sharp tonight. I need some libation from the lounge.


Honey it is OK..you just stroll on over to the lounge, pull up a chair and a waiter....and let the day go...did I say pull up A waiter?? Pull up a few😀


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Honey it is OK..you just stroll on over to the lounge, pull up a chair and a waiter....and let the day go...did I say pull up A waiter?? Pull up a few😀


I'll take the drink and the waiter, please.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I'll take the drink and the waiter, please.


Make mine a double, please!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> All my folk are texting and writing so this is what works. I am now on the quest for full mittens. Just finished Mrs Roosevelt's authentic pattern that she used for all her family.


"Quest for full mittens"???? Just keep going on the mitts and they can become mittens. That's what I'm doing. Rats! I have one finished, but no photo of it yet! Only photos of partially done: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/recipe-of-the-month--align-mitts

Since I'm making them to fit either hand - to (hopefully) prolong their useful lifespan by having the wear on both sides of them - I opted to finish with a modified Star Toe for both the thumb and the mitten. {See Star Toe: http://www.socknitters.com/lessons/toes.htm }


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> 😅😅😅😅always count on you guys for a laugh..or anything else. Look how helpful everyone is..and not judgemental!! Great knitters and all round women! This is what this site should be about!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Catching up. Great work from you all! 
Kathy I just love that design you are working with.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


Beautiful mitt, and, I had my first laugh of the day when I saw the ring. So funny. Wish I had thought of it. How ever do you knit with that ring on your finger, but, then again, you've probably been wearing it for so long now that you don't even notice it. Right?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Coming back to say I love all the mitts but, oh my, that ring - gotta have it!! Even if it costs me a donner kebab dinner I'm having one :lol:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic job,lovely mitts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

I was only thinking this morning if i should make some of these as gifts


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> "Quest for full mittens"???? Just keep going on the mitts and they can become mittens. That's what I'm doing. Rats! I have one finished, but no photo of it yet! Only photos of partially done: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/recipe-of-the-month--align-mitts
> 
> Since I'm making them to fit either hand - to (hopefully) prolong their useful lifespan by having the wear on both sides of them - I opted to finish with a modified Star Toe for both the thumb and the mitten. {See Star Toe: http://www.socknitters.com/lessons/toes.htm }


Love that pattern, Made it and shipped to cousin.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jan the gran said:


> I was only thinking this morning if i should make some of these as gifts


They are fun to make and the first time one wears them, AHA moment!


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great job. Everyone I know askes me if I am going to make more fingerless glove this year. They make great gifts, good for the working people too.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey favorites are the purple ones and the striped ones.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mollyb44 said:


> Great job. Everyone I know askes me if I am going to make more fingerless glove this year. They make great gifts, good for the working people too.


They are great! I made a pair for my mail carrier John. He treks the whole block on foot and I saw him shuffling the mail with frozen fingers. The color matches his uniform. He is such a dude!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Catching up. Great work from you all!
> Kathy I just love that design you are working with.


Thank you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> They are great! I made a pair for my mail carrier John. He treks the whole block on foot and I saw him shuffling the mail with frozen fingers. The color matches his uniform. He is such a dude!


Sweet and happy!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, you are really turning those babies out!! Good job.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> "Quest for full mittens"???? Just keep going on the mitts and they can become mittens. That's what I'm doing. Rats! I have one finished, but no photo of it yet! Only photos of partially done: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/recipe-of-the-month--align-mitts
> 
> Since I'm making them to fit either hand - to (hopefully) prolong their useful lifespan by having the wear on both sides of them - I opted to finish with a modified Star Toe for both the thumb and the mitten. {See Star Toe: http://www.socknitters.com/lessons/toes.htm }


Excellent plan JJ, I am going to test Knit a mitten today. I Like the look of the star toe for the mitten and thumb tops.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> They are great! I made a pair for my mail carrier John. He treks the whole block on foot and I saw him shuffling the mail with frozen fingers. The color matches his uniform. He is such a dude!


That's awesome. What a sweetheart you are.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> That's awesome. What a sweetheart you are.


His wife was a little disturbed, since she doesn't knit. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> His wife was a little disturbed, since she doesn't knit. :-D :-D :-D


 :XD: that's hilarious!


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Awesome work. I love these for SoCal where it is not so cold. How about texter's gloves for Boston and other super cold places? I've thought about making them but not really needed here. You could use the thumb with its little cap on a mitten pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/texter-gloves


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> Awesome work. I love these for SoCal where it is not so cold. How about texter's gloves for Boston and other super cold places? I've thought about making them but not really needed here. You could use the thumb with its little cap on a mitten pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/texter-gloves


One of my dear friends in So Calif ordered a pair. She has poor circulation and her hands are always cold. The other mitts are going to Ohio and New England.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

So glad you posted this, because I feel an attack coming on too....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> His wife was a little disturbed, since she doesn't knit. :-D :-D :-D


Then either offer to teach her to knit them or make her a matching pair!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Then either offer to teach her to knit them or make her a matching pair!


Nix on both. He's delivering my mail. It was a gift.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

I love fingerless gloves. When I was living in CT, I always kept a pair in the car. Yours are great.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Oooo lovely collection!! Lucky recipients! I wear them all the time when it gets colder. I actually wear them over full gloves for extra warmth. Have you tried this pattern, it uses short rows http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-mitts


Thank you 🙋


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dkmoyer said:


> I love fingerless gloves. When I was living in CT, I always kept a pair in the car. Yours are great.


Thanks, same here, cold where I am.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> His wife was a little disturbed, since she doesn't knit. :-D :-D :-D


*Off Topic* Years ago I visited an old but dear friend ( M) in a little town, Ripatransone, perched on top of a peak on the Adriatic coast of Italy. She worked in the town bakery, so left home at 4am every morning to get to work.

Those were the days of travelers checks and I needed to cash some at the town bank. Her husband ( D) had to accompany me since I needed a translator. The roads are ancient cobblestones so we had to walk. Our plan was to go to the bank where I could retrieve a couple million Lire ( such was forex back then) and then walk to the bakery where M would join us for a morning coffee.

As we were walking along, D pointed out that the town's Jelus Biddies were assembling to watch us. Yes, there they were, dressed from head to toe in black donning scowls as they watched us walk by. That's when the devil entered into the scene. D put his arm around my shoulders and I sashayed as hard as I could all the way to the bank. By the time we got to the bakery, the rumor had reached M that her husband has been seen in town with a russian prostitute.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> *Off Topic* Years ago I visited an old but dear friend ( M) in a little town, Ripatransone, perched on top of a peak on the Adriatic coast of Italy. She worked in the town bakery, so left home at 4am every morning to get to work.
> 
> Those were the days of travelers checks and I needed to cash some at the town bank. Her husband ( D) had to accompany me since I needed a translator. The roads are ancient cobblestones so we had to walk. Our plan was to go to the bank where I could retrieve a couple million Lire ( such was forex back then) and then walk to the bakery where M would join us for a morning coffee.
> 
> As we were walking along, D pointed out that the town's Jelus Biddies were assembling to watch us. Yes, there they were, dressed from head to toe in black donning scowls as they watched us walk by. That's when the devil entered into the scene. D put his arm around my shoulders and I sashayed as hard as I could all the way to the bank. By the time we got to the bakery, the rumor had reached M that her husband has been seen in town with a russian prostitute.


Probably my Sicilian aunties, heh, heh , heh!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

dijewe said:


> *Off Topic* Years ago I visited an old but dear friend ( M) in a little town, Ripatransone, perched on top of a peak on the Adriatic coast of Italy. She worked in the town bakery, so left home at 4am every morning to get to work.
> 
> Those were the days of travelers checks and I needed to cash some at the town bank. Her husband ( D) had to accompany me since I needed a translator. The roads are ancient cobblestones so we had to walk. Our plan was to go to the bank where I could retrieve a couple million Lire ( such was forex back then) and then walk to the bakery where M would join us for a morning coffee.
> 
> As we were walking along, D pointed out that the town's Jelus Biddies were assembling to watch us. Yes, there they were, dressed from head to toe in black donning scowls as they watched us walk by. That's when the devil entered into the scene. D put his arm around my shoulders and I sashayed as hard as I could all the way to the bank. By the time we got to the bakery, the rumor had reached M that her husband has been seen in town with a russian prostitute.


Very good! Why do Jelus Bitches wherever they are do it anyway?


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

silvercharms said:


> Very good! Why do Jelus Bitches wherever they are do it anyway?


Just because they can I guess. What a waste of energy. Loved this story.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Nix on both. He's delivering my mail. It was a gift.


When my father walked a mail route in Leominster, he received bottles of booze at the holidays. He wasn't much of a drinker, aside from beer, so such a gift would probably have been welcome. I think he re-gifted most of the hard liquor.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dijewe said:


> *Off Topic* Years ago I visited an old but dear friend ( M) in a little town, Ripatransone, perched on top of a peak on the Adriatic coast of Italy. She worked in the town bakery, so left home at 4am every morning to get to work.
> 
> Those were the days of travelers checks and I needed to cash some at the town bank. Her husband ( D) had to accompany me since I needed a translator. The roads are ancient cobblestones so we had to walk. Our plan was to go to the bank where I could retrieve a couple million Lire ( such was forex back then) and then walk to the bakery where M would join us for a morning coffee.
> 
> As we were walking along, D pointed out that the town's Jelus Biddies were assembling to watch us. Yes, there they were, dressed from head to toe in black donning scowls as they watched us walk by. That's when the devil entered into the scene. D put his arm around my shoulders and I sashayed as hard as I could all the way to the bank. By the time we got to the bakery, the rumor had reached M that her husband has been seen in town with a russian prostitute.


Great story!!! Did he ever live down the scandal? :twisted:

Your story is a perfect example of why I will never live in a small town. Leominster(Mass.) was already smaller than I was comfortable with.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Good stuff, Meynard? I couldn't find this thread yesterday when I searched it but here it is! They are just great.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good stuff, Meynard? I couldn't find this thread yesterday when I searched it but here it is! They are just great.


Welcome! we always have fun!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

My, oh my, you have been busy and are all ready for winter! Those are all very lovely! I am sure they will be appreciated.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what happened to mommy sparkle or whatever her name was?? She got very aggressive. Think she got the axe?? Just noticed she has not posted in the attic...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to mommy sparkle or whatever her name was?? She got very aggressive. Think she got the axe?? Just noticed she has not posted in the attic...


Last post was Aug 23.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> *Off Topic* Years ago I visited an old but dear friend ( M) in a little town, Ripatransone, perched on top of a peak on the Adriatic coast of Italy. She worked in the town bakery, so left home at 4am every morning to get to work.
> 
> Those were the days of travelers checks and I needed to cash some at the town bank. Her husband ( D) had to accompany me since I needed a translator. The roads are ancient cobblestones so we had to walk. Our plan was to go to the bank where I could retrieve a couple million Lire ( such was forex back then) and then walk to the bakery where M would join us for a morning coffee.
> 
> As we were walking along, D pointed out that the town's Jelus Biddies were assembling to watch us. Yes, there they were, dressed from head to toe in black donning scowls as they watched us walk by. That's when the devil entered into the scene. D put his arm around my shoulders and I sashayed as hard as I could all the way to the bank. By the time we got to the bakery, the rumor had reached M that her husband has been seen in town with a russian prostitute.


Now that is hilarious :XD:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


Very nice mitt. You could have someone's eye out with that huge ring. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Really nice, Christine! You sure have been busy. You are such a prolific knitter! Lots of warm hands in your family.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> This is the very easy pattern, free! And you can use any worsted yarn that you have. (No snob) Have fun.!
> If you need any help, let me know!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-fingerless-mitts-2


This is a great pattern-my personal favorite! It is very easy and works up quickly also!

All of your mitts are gorgeous! Love all the different patterns you used. Lucky recipients!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisjac said:



> They are great! I made a pair for my mail carrier John. He treks the whole block on foot and I saw him shuffling the mail with frozen fingers. The color matches his uniform. He is such a dude!


What a nice thing to do! You are so sweet.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

All look great


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


I almost rolled out of my chair laughing at your photo! I absolutely love it! You have an amazing sense of humor, thanks so much for a great laugh.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I almost rolled out of my chair laughing at your photo! I absolutely love it! You have an amazing sense of humor, thanks so much for a great laugh.


I cracked up with your photo...And, Christine, your work is lovely and you work so quickly...nice colors, too!   :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to mommy sparkle or whatever her name was?? She got very aggressive. Think she got the axe?? Just noticed she has not posted in the attic...


Sorry
I was off topic meant to post in the cesspool


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoa, you have been busy - and such pretty colors and workmanship. thanks for sharing.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> They are great! I made a pair for my mail carrier John. He treks the whole block on foot and I saw him shuffling the mail with frozen fingers. The color matches his uniform. He is such a dude!


He's a happy chappie


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, you've been busy! They look great.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great variety and lovely work!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> They are great! I made a pair for my mail carrier John. He treks the whole block on foot and I saw him shuffling the mail with frozen fingers. The color matches his uniform. He is such a dude!


This is a great idea, how sweet of you! I think I'll do this for our FedEx gal. She's always got treats for the boys, they just love her.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Atta Girl!


I started the mitts last night (sm for grandniece) and did a few rows. Since I had 3 different appointments today I thought I could finish one. I did fine until I got to the thumb. Long story short I got frustrated and ended up cutting the yarn. I will try again tomorrow as I am too frustrated tonight. If you wouldn't mind I will post when I get to the thumb part and ask for help at that point. Here is a picture of my failure.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful work and so inspiring! I think I will try to find the pattern for the green pair with the cable up the middle - my daughter will love those!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Oops! I should have said the BLUE pair )


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

My friend's daughter lives in Fresno. Apparently it gets chilly there and my friend asked me to knit some wrist warmers for her to give her daughter for Christmas one year. I was surprised she would need something like that but I knit them and they were fun to knit and appreciated as well.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Boy your knitting is so pretty and even and comfy looking. You are an inspiration.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great job! Did you use one pattern or several? Do you mind pointing the way to the pattern site? Thank you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Revan said:


> Great job! Did you use one pattern or several? Do you mind pointing the way to the pattern site? Thank you.


I did use different patterns. I did change the basic pattern on the first page to add a thumb. As well as the second pattern, Fetching, I didn't like the thumb so I used a different gusset. 
Ravelry has so many free patterns, save your money for the yarn. If you see a pattern you like, I can help you if you get stuck.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> I started the mitts last night (sm for grandniece) and did a few rows. Since I had 3 different appointments today I thought I could finish one. I did fine until I got to the thumb. Long story short I got frustrated and ended up cutting the yarn. I will try again tomorrow as I am too frustrated tonight. If you wouldn't mind I will post when I get to the thumb part and ask for help at that point. Here is a picture of my failure.


I t looks good right now and looks like you might be finished. Did you cast off the thumb stitches or do you have them on scrap yarn?


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Oops! I should have said the BLUE pair )


I have the link of that pattern on the prior pages.. I have alternative gusset instructions as the pattern is rather wonky for the thumb. Let me know and I will post them for you.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I have the link of that pattern on the prior pages.. I have alternative gusset instructions as the pattern is rather wonky for the thumb. Let me know and I will post them for you.


I was about to PM you about the thumb gusset and then I saw this post, so yes please.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I was about to PM you about the thumb gusset and then I saw this post, so yes please.


Here you go friend. This is for the pattern , Fetching.

. Starting at the 5th row after the last wrist cable row: 
Row 5: k2, m1, k2, p1, continue in 4x1 ribbing. 
next row and all alternate rows, knit 4x1 ribbing and k new stitches picked up for gusset. 
Row 7: k2, m1, k1, m1, k2, p1 continue in 4x1 ribbing 
Row 9: k2, m1, K3, m1, k2, p1 continue in 4x1 ribbing 
Repeat the increase rows alternated with regular rows until you have added 15 new stitches. 
Then: k2, put 15 new stitches onto waste yarn, k2, p1, continue in 4x1 ribbing and follow pattern through picot bind off. 
To Make thumb: pick up 15 live stitches off waste yarn, pick up 2 stitches and finish thumb as directed. This makes a nice comfortable thumb gusset. The gusset adds some width, so for those with smaller hands, you may want to consider starting the pattern with 40 stitches instead of 45. I started with 45 stitches and my pair is a little loose, but they dont fall off.

For the first simple pattern, I borrowed from another pattern.

13
I do have a better plan for the thumb gusset, which I stole from another pattern. Starting at the 5th row after the last wrist cable row: 
Row 5: k2, m1, k2, p1, continue in 4x1 ribbing. 
next row and all alternate rows, knit 4x1 ribbing and k new stitches picked up for gusset. 
Row 7: k2, m1, k1, m1, k2, p1 continue in 4x1 ribbing 
Row 9: k2, m1, K3, m1, k2, p1 continue in 4x1 ribbing 
Repeat the increase rows alternated with regular rows until you have added 15 new stitches. 
Then: k2, put 15 new stitches onto waste yarn, k2, p1, continue in 4x1 ribbing and follow pattern through picot bind off. 
To Make thumb: pick up 15 live stitches off waste yarn, pick up 2 stitches and finish thumb as directed. This makes a nice comfortable thumb gusset. The gusset adds some width, so for those with smaller hands, you may want to consider starting the pattern with 40 stitches instead of 45. I started with 45 stitches and my pair is a little loose, but they dont fall off.

I borrowed the thumb gusset on the first pattern from this one, easy peasy to do:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-gloves-5


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Here you go friend. This is for the pattern , Fetching.
> 
> . Starting at the 5th row after the last wrist cable row:
> Row 5: k2, m1, k2, p1, continue in 4x1 ribbing.
> ...


Ta ever so much


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

wow hope theres enough to go round ha ha


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It is funny the first pattern is one page the second pattern has 7 pages to make a simple fingerless mitt. I do like the fingerless mitts with the thumb. It does make a difference on keeping the hand warm compare to the pair that only has a slot.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grommitt said:


> wow hope theres enough to go round ha ha


When folk ask for assistance , I give it. I know of two other threads where knitters have asked for promised instructions and they're still waiting.


----------



## lovemymum (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you for these. Added to my list! Perfect for cycling in the cold.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> It is funny the first pattern is one page the second pattern has 7 pages to make a simple fingerless mitt. I do like the fingerless mitts with the thumb. It does make a difference on keeping the hand warm compare to the pair that only has a slot.


You,got it! thumbs are not hard yet take up all the space . I take a little here, a little there. Once you understand the anatomy of the gusset, you don't need instructions.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You,got it! thumbs are not hard yet take up all the space . I take a little here, a little there. Once you understand the anatomy of the gusset, you don't need instructions.


Thumbs are like making socks once you have the heel and gusset figure out the rest is easy. I' m still need more practice making gusset even though I have made them in the past.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Thumbs are like making socks once you have the heel and gusset figure out the rest is easy. I' m still need more practice making gusset even though I have made them in the past.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I t looks good right now and looks like you might be finished. Did you cast off the thumb stitches or do you have them on scrap yarn?


Hi Christine, that one is going into the stuffing bin. It may look OK but it is not. I am having trouble understanding when you get to the last 4th row after all the increases. Sat at the drs.' office when I finished the increases and just could not understand. What I don't understand is why am I knitting 3 then binding off 14? Aren't the 3 stitches part of the thumb?

I am not quick to ask for help because I like to try to figure things out. So I watched some videos and looked at other patterns to see if a combo of different patterns would help. It did help somewhat but didn't really work out. I have 20 stitches for the thumb and think it is too many.

This morning I started another one and for the the life of me I still can't work out in my head why I am binding off the 14 after knitting 3 on the last round of the 4th row. Here is a picture of the knew one. I really appreciate you taking the time to help.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Hi Christine, that one is going into the stuffing bin. It may look OK but it is not. I am having trouble understanding when you get to the last 4th row after all the increases. Sat at the drs.' office when I finished the increases and just could not understand. What I don't understand is why am I knitting 3 then binding off 14? Aren't the 3 stitches part of the thumb?
> 
> I am not quick to ask for help because I like to try to figure things out. So I watched some videos and looked at other patterns to see if a combo of different patterns would help. It did help somewhat but didn't really work out. I have 20 stitches for the thumb and think it is too many.
> 
> This morning I started another one and for the the life of me I still can't work out in my head why I am binding off the 14 after knitting 3 on the last round of the 4th row. Here is a picture of the knew one. I really appreciate you taking the time to help.


Ok, After all your increases, ,Knit to the first increase marker,, remove marker, knit 3 stitches, bind off the next 14. Continue knitting around for as many more rows as you want. Your thumb is done. It's not a true thumb, more of an opening. When you feel more comfortable, you can tackle another pattern with a true thumb gusset. Does this make sense?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good bean!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Bostonbean, I am not sure because I haven't worked it out on the needles, but I think the pattern is directing you to work the thumb off center, which is more in the shape of a hand. I would just follow the pattern exactly, and see how it comes out. I hope my explanation is correct and understandable. Good luck.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

lil rayma said:


> Bostonbean, I am not sure because I haven't worked it out on the needles, but I think the pattern is directing you to work the thumb off center, which is more in the shape of a hand. I would just follow the pattern exactly, and see how it comes out. I hope my explanation is correct and understandable. Good luck.


Have just finished one and started my second. The pattern has you making the thumb gusset half at the beginning of each round and half at the end of the round so that there will be no right and left mitts. Both are exactly the same. If you were to place markers before starting the increasing rounds there would be 6 stitches between the markers, then you are increasing 7 times until you have an extra 14 sts between the markers(20 sts in all). Those are the 14 you will be casting off. 
Hope I explained this properly.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Have just finished one and started my second. The pattern has you making the thumb gusset half at the beginning of each round and half at the end of the round so that there will be no right and left mitts. Both are exactly the same. If you were to place markers before starting the increasing rounds there would be 6 stitches between the markers, then you are increasing 7 times until you have an extra 14 sts between the markers. Those are the 14 you will be casting off.
> Hope I explained this properly.


Well done!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Ok, After all your increases, ,Knit to the first increase marker,, remove marker, knit 3 stitches, bind off the next 14. Continue knitting around for as many more rows as you want. Your thumb is done. It's not a true thumb, more of an opening. When you feel more comfortable, you can tackle another pattern with a true thumb gusset. Does this make sense?


Christine, is it me? Thank you so much! I understand your directions perfectly. 
The pattern says to knit around to last increase marker, k3, bind off 14. Is that saying to do the same thing you just said? If it is then I know it is me and I just don't see it.
If I wanted to, could I put the stitches on hold to make the thumb longer?
That is what I was trying to do in the first one. 
I feel better now that I understand your directions.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Looking good bean!


Thanks Kathy, hopefully my next pic will be of a finished pair!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> Bostonbean, I am not sure because I haven't worked it out on the needles, but I think the pattern is directing you to work the thumb off center, which is more in the shape of a hand. I would just follow the pattern exactly, and see how it comes out. I hope my explanation is correct and understandable. Good luck.


Thank you, I understand that it is being worked off center. If I knit as the directions say to the last increase marker, k3 etc. The way I am visualizing it is the k3 stitches are part of the thumb and then you cast off 14. I tried working it out and gave up but failed anyway trying a different method.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Christine, is it me? Thank you so much! I understand your directions perfectly.
> The pattern says to knit around to last increase marker, k3, bind off 14. Is that saying to do the same thing you just said? If it is then I know it is me and I just don't see it.
> If I wanted to, could I put the stitches on hold to make the thumb longer?
> That is what I was trying to do in the first one.
> I feel better now that I understand your directions.


O course, instead of binding off, put them on a piece of scrap yarn or stitch holder. When you're ready, pick up the stitches and a couple more on the other side. knit a couple of rows . Try it on, if it's too wide, stitch a couple stitches together.If you like it longer, keep knitting more rows. Make it yours. Bind off and wear it with pride!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

LizR said:


> Have just finished one and started my second. The pattern has you making the thumb gusset half at the beginning of each round and half at the end of the round so that there will be no right and left mitts. Both are exactly the same. If you were to place markers before starting the increasing rounds there would be 6 stitches between the markers, then you are increasing 7 times until you have an extra 14 sts between the markers(20 sts in all). Those are the 14 you will be casting off.
> Hope I explained this properly.


You explained it clearly! It is my thick head that is not grasping it. I don't know why the easy things are difficult for me. I plan to have a pair done by tonight if I have to knit non-stop until it sinks in.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> You explained it clearly! It is my thick head that is not grasping it. I don't know why the easy things are difficult for me. I plan to have a pair done by tonight if I have to knit non-stop until it sinks in.


Go girl!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> You explained it clearly! It is my thick head that is not grasping it. I don't know why the easy things are difficult for me. I plan to have a pair done by tonight if I have to knit non-stop until it sinks in.


Nah, often for me doing is understanding.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you all who responded to my cries of help. Finally, the light bulb went off! I feel like a dolt but do feel so much better. I will be starting a pair tonight. This one will also go in the stuffing bin even though I don't have anything to stuff yet. I was practicing purling Continental while trying to figure it out and don't like the stitches where I did that.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I have the link of that pattern on the prior pages.. I have alternative gusset instructions as the pattern is rather wonky for the thumb. Let me know and I will post them for you.


That would be fantastic! I'll be looking back through the other pages after I send this message )


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Nice knitwit549


Beautiful work!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you all who responded to my cries of help. Finally, the light bulb went off! I feel like a dolt but do feel so much better. I will be starting a pair tonight. This one will also go in the stuffing bin even though I don't have anything to stuff yet. I was practicing purling Continental while trying to figure it out and don't like the stitches where I did that.


Bravo!!!!!!! You will enjoy wearing these in the cold Boston mornings!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Love all your beautiful mitts, they're fab. I would have to start knitting now for next winter to achieve this level of 'production'.

You even have time to add links and give great advise, thank you.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


Love the mitt and awesome ring. I have one too, I keep it in my sons sweety cupboard.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

amanda81164 said:


> Love all your beautiful mitts, they're fab. I would have to start knitting now for next winter to achieve this level of 'production'.
> 
> You even have time to add links and give great advise, thank you.


Thank you Amanda, I could just hug that baby you are holding.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great idea. Have made some myself, but for me. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Great idea. Have made some myself, but for me. :thumbup:


 Believe me, I wear mine in the house, all winter long.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> As requested by some of my BG friends. These mitts are orders I've filled, family and friends' requests. Great stashbusters and easy to care for.


These are all great, good work :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Believe me, I wear mine in the house, all winter long.


I do the same


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Oooo lovely collection!! Lucky recipients! I wear them all the time when it gets colder. I actually wear them over full gloves for extra warmth. Have you tried this pattern, it uses short rows http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-mitts


Thanks for the link, I might just try those


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Here you go friend. This is for the pattern , Fetching.
> 
> . Starting at the 5th row after the last wrist cable row:
> Row 5: k2, m1, k2, p1, continue in 4x1 ribbing.
> ...


Thanks for this, I'm going to book mark this :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I knit one mitt from CJ's pattern in about 1.5 hours, on Magic Loop. The pattern calls for Worsted , but I used 4 ply as there was a spare ball of yarn lying on the table next to my chair.


Lol!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Believe me, I wear mine in the house, all winter long.


Glad to know I'm not alone in wearing hand coverings indoors in winter! Until now, I didn't know others did too.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone in wearing hand coverings indoors in winter! Until now, I didn't know others did too.


I sometimes have to as well. I have RA and Raynauds :-(


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I sometimes have to as well. I have RA and Raynauds :-(


Ditto :thumbdown:

Mind you, it cheers me up to think of having a party like this. Suppressed laughter is very warming


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Or this ( Glennie working on these as I write)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I sometimes have to as well. I have RA and Raynauds :-(


I have Raynauds and unfortunately, my daughter does too. More mitts for mom to make!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Ditto :thumbdown:
> 
> Mind you, it cheers me up to think of having a party like this. Suppressed laughter is very warming


Where did the monkey come from?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Or this ( Glennie working on these as I write)


They don't have titles like that anymore!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Where did the monkey come from?


Don't know, but woman on left seems rather anxious the monkey won't whoopsie, and the fived grin of cardigan man indicates he's expecting one any minute


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Don't know, but woman on left seems rather anxious the monkey won't whoopsie, and the fived grin of cardigan man indicates he's expecting one any minute


Heh, heh,heh!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone in wearing hand coverings indoors in winter! Until now, I didn't know others did too.


Nope, ya'll are not alone...my former coworkers and I almost always wore them at work all the time. Warm hands, and was able to do computer work, what could be better? Well, warm hands and knitting, for sure!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Don't know, but woman on left seems rather anxious the monkey won't whoopsie, and the fived grin of cardigan man indicates he's expecting one any minute


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Or this ( Glennie working on these as I write)


I love the 'ladylike' description. I want to see the trollop version :lol:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:



> Glad to know I'm not alone in wearing hand coverings indoors in winter! Until now, I didn't know others did too.


I don't wear any hand coverings inside but I do a lot of computer work and am wondering if that is a good idea as my hands get cold and sometimes when your joints get cold they also get stiff. Maybe I will make some of these goodies!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> I don't wear any hand coverings inside but I do a lot of computer work and am wondering if that is a good idea as my hands get cold and sometimes when your joints get cold they also get stiff. Maybe I will make some of these goodies!


It was while working at a computer keyboard that I began using mitts indoors. The office is kept at optimal temperature for the equipment, _not_ the human components of the system.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I love the 'ladylike' description. I want to see the trollop version :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I love the 'ladylike' description. I want to see the trollop version :lol:


Would a book on knitting for trollops sell? The only book I'd care to write one day is "Teach Yourself To Read"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Would a book on knitting for trollops sell? The only book I'd care to write one day is "*Teach Yourself To *"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Lostie said:


> Would a book on knitting for trollops sell? The only book I'd care to write one day is "Teach Yourself To Read"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> I don't wear any hand coverings inside but I do a lot of computer work and am wondering if that is a good idea as my hands get cold and sometimes when your joints get cold they also get stiff. Maybe I will make some of these goodies!


You will love wearing them in the winter. I keep several pair around the house.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone in wearing hand coverings indoors in winter! Until now, I didn't know others did too.


My daughter does as well, her hands get cold long before the rest of her does. She loves the fingerless gloves I have made for her over the years.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gardenlady4012 said:


> My daughter does as well, her hands get cold long before the rest of her does. She loves the fingerless gloves I have made for her over the years.


Same with my daughter, lives in Nevada and has the same cod hands as her mother,me.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to be late posting these-life got in the way.
2 pairs adult 2 pairs teens.

Thanks for posting the pattern for the easy fingerless Christine. I liked not having to work the thumb and they are warmer than the striped ones which just have the slit on the side.

Yarns are Loops and Threads Impeccable-dark blue
Red Heart Hokey Pokey- lighter blue speckled

White, pink and purple yarns just odd balls in my stash.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Sorry to be late posting these-life got in the way.
> 2 pairs adult 2 pairs teens.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pattern for the easy fingerless Christine. I liked not having to work the thumb and they are warmer than the striped ones which just have the slit on the side.
> ...


Just wicked good! Me too on the Impeccable, lots in my stash. Love those wire thingies.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Just wicked good! Me too on the Impeccable, lots in my stash. Love those wire thingies.


The wire hands were given to me. I believe they are glove dryers/shapers (?). Guessing the hook on the wrist end is for hanging.

The Impeccable is so soft. I think I will make a matching hat with the remainder of the skein.
What are you making these days?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:
 

> The wire hands were given to me. I believe they are glove dryers/shapers (?). Guessing the hook on the wrist end is for hanging.
> 
> The Impeccable is so soft. I think I will make a matching hat with the remainder of the skein.
> What are you making these days?


Just finished some orders for the football moms in Ohio.They all wanted the blue and gray mitts.
I'm going to post some stuff on the Yikes thread. Good acrylics!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Just finished some orders for the football moms in Ohio.They all wanted the blue and gray mitts.
> I'm going to post some stuff on the Yikes thread. Good acrylics!


Great! Will go take a look see. I have a few acrylics too-just need to finish them, buttons, weaving in ends, seams, trims etc. Finishing is not my favorite chore and the pile is getting bigger.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

they're fun to knit, aren't they? (well, maybe not 20 prs but you know what I mean). fast, different yarns, patterns..fun fun

I need to get me a knitting friend!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Would a book on knitting for trollops sell? The only book I'd care to write one day is "Teach Yourself To Read"


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Big thank you to chrisjac and others for your help on the fingerless mitts. I finally "got it" and have two pairs completed and other single ones done. The pattern is really easy and I was making it harder on myself. After the first pair I realized there was no need to make the thumb part longer. I have a lot of catching up to do on here. Trying to get my sewing room finished.

Thanks again.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Big thank you to chrisjac and others for your help on the fingerless mitts. I finally "got it" and have two pairs completed and other single ones done. The pattern is really easy and I was making it harder on myself. After the first pair I realized there was no need to make the thumb part longer. I have a lot of catching up to do on here. Trying to get my sewing room finished.
> 
> Thanks again.


Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Big thank you to chrisjac and others for your help on the fingerless mitts. I finally "got it" and have two pairs completed and other single ones done. The pattern is really easy and I was making it harder on myself. After the first pair I realized there was no need to make the thumb part longer. I have a lot of catching up to do on here. Trying to get my sewing room finished.
> 
> Thanks again.


Those look really nice. I cast on a pair last night. Wish me luck!

Gigi


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Great job! :thumbup:


Thank you GC!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Those look really nice. I cast on a pair last night. Wish me luck!
> 
> Gigi


The pattern is so easy! I'm sure you will do fine, if not lots of great help here from wonderful ladies.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely mitts bean!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Lovely mitts bean!


Thanks Kathy. I miss everybody. Will be on most of today off and on and hope to catch up which is not easy to do if I miss just one day!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Big thank you to chrisjac and others for your help on the fingerless mitts. I finally "got it" and have two pairs completed and other single ones done. The pattern is really easy and I was making it harder on myself. After the first pair I realized there was no need to make the thumb part longer. I have a lot of catching up to do on here. Trying to get my sewing room finished.
> 
> Thanks again.


Happy Dance Bean!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Thanks Kathy. I miss everybody. Will be on most of today off and on and hope to catch up which is not easy to do if I miss just one day!


One post at a time. Have fun!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Thanks Kathy. I miss everybody. Will be on most of today off and on and hope to catch up which is not easy to do if I miss just one day!


 :thumbup: Nice mitts. Good luck in catching up - they all talk way too much :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Big thank you to chrisjac and others for your help on the fingerless mitts. I finally "got it" and have two pairs completed and other single ones done.


Excellent mitts and just in time for cooler weather!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> :thumbup: Nice mitts. Good luck in catching up - they all talk way too much :lol:


It is not easy! I love your avatar BTW. I saw him on the 20th here in Boston. Hard to believe it is the same person as your avatar but the music was awesome!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Most excellent mitts!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> It is not easy! I love your avatar BTW. I saw him on the 20th here in Boston. Hard to believe it is the same person as your avatar but the music was awesome!


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Will be on most of today off and on and hope to catch up which is not easy to do if I miss just one day!


I know the feeling, I was on yesterday and already I lost where I left off. I need to check my messages to catch up :-D

I made a copy of the mitts but didn't have time yet to make them. I'm working on a poncho with a hood for my GD. Then there is a scarf/shawl that I want to make for myself.

Excellent Job on the fingerless mitts that you made not only one but two :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

grandmann said:


> I know the feeling, I was on yesterday and already I lost where I left off. I need to check my messages to catch up :-D
> 
> I made a copy of the mitts but didn't have time yet to make them. I'm working on a poncho with a hood for my GD. Then there is a scarf/shawl that I want to make for myself.
> 
> Excellent Job on the fingerless mitts that you made not only one but two :thumbup: :thumbup:


I had such a hard time understanding the pattern (thumb part) and feel really stupid now. It is such an easy pattern and a quick knit.

I still haven't caught up but I keep trying. Just when I think I am caught up there is a whole other thread just needing my attention. :lol:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful fingerless gloves. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> As requested by some of my BG friends. These mitts are orders I've filled, family and friends' requests. Great stashbusters and easy to care for.


Love those mitts! My DD favorites!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I have Raynauds and unfortunately, my daughter does too. More mitts for mom to make!


So does my older sis and I suspect my daughter does as well. My daughter loves alpaca socks and mitts, light and toasty!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> So does my older sis and I suspect my daughter does as well. My daughter loves alpaca socks and mitts, light and toasty!


Nice to see everyone again!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

My daughter posted this on Facebook. Love my kid! (30 something attorney)

I have been wearing these nonstop since it snowed. My Mom knows me well and knows my hands are always cold. These powered with me all day through Nevada Womens lobby strategic planning day. Alas I spilled coffee all over them this week. Don't worry Mom- I will launder with care. ( she knows me doubly well that I am not so good with dry clean only)  w


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> My daughter posted this on Facebook. Love my kid! (30 something attorney)
> 
> I have been wearing these nonstop since it snowed. My Mom knows me well and knows my hands are always cold. These powered with me all day through Nevada Womens lobby strategic planning day. Alas I spilled coffee all over them this week. Don't worry Mom- I will launder with care. ( she knows me doubly well that I am not so good with dry clean only)  w


A nice way of saying thanks Mom!  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> A nice way of saying thanks Mom!  :thumbup:


She always knows when I'm down and brightens my day.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awwwww. So sweet. You must be very proud.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Awwwww. So sweet. You must be very proud.


Yep, she's my sunshine girl.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Yep, she's my sunshine girl.


Morning Christine.
I love this color and it's so nice to know your work is appreciated. Good daughter! 
I made points with my daughter's boss by knitting a pair for her. 
Finished so many now I don't even need to look at the pattern.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Morning Christine.
> I love this color and it's so nice to know your work is appreciated. Good daughter!
> I made points with my daughter's boss by knitting a pair for her.
> Finished so many now I don't even need to look at the pattern.


Thanks Liz. They're so much fun to make.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> She always knows when I'm down and brightens my day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice CJ and I love the mock cable stitch


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

At the request of a friend of mine, she has a friend who is dying of cancer. She will not make it to Christmas.
She ordered pair of the brightest green fingerless mitts I could find. Thank goodness for Sheepish Yarn in Chartreuse.. I have mailed these out to her friend with her wishes. So sad for me.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, you did a nice job on the mitts. I know how you must feel. Very sad situation. I will say a prayer for your friend and her friend.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> At the request of a friend of mine, she has a friend who is dying of cancer. She will not make it to Christmas.
> She ordered pair of the brightest green fingerless mitts I could find. Thank goodness for Sheepish Yarn in Chartreuse.. I have mailed these out to her friend with her wishes. So sad for me.


Very sorry Christine. The mitts are lovely.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful mitts....love the color! Very sad situation for your friend. Will say an extra prayer tonight for both!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> At the request of a friend of mine, she has a friend who is dying of cancer. She will not make it to Christmas.
> She ordered pair of the brightest green fingerless mitts I could find. Thank goodness for Sheepish Yarn in Chartreuse.. I have mailed these out to her friend with her wishes. So sad for me.


Beautiful job Christine. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> At the request of a friend of mine, she has a friend who is dying of cancer. She will not make it to Christmas.
> She ordered pair of the brightest green fingerless mitts I could find. Thank goodness for Sheepish Yarn in Chartreuse.. I have mailed these out to her friend with her wishes. So sad for me.


CJ, those mitts are lovely! I love the color, too. I'm so sorry about your friend. I am sure she will cherish them.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Big thank you to chrisjac and others for your help on the fingerless mitts. I finally "got it" and have two pairs completed and other single ones done. The pattern is really easy and I was making it harder on myself. After the first pair I realized there was no need to make the thumb part longer. I have a lot of catching up to do on here. Trying to get my sewing room finished.
> 
> Thanks again.


These were your first attempt at mitts? They worked out perfect.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> My daughter posted this on Facebook. Love my kid! (30 something attorney)
> 
> I have been wearing these nonstop since it snowed. My Mom knows me well and knows my hands are always cold. These powered with me all day through Nevada Womens lobby strategic planning day. Alas I spilled coffee all over them this week. Don't worry Mom- I will launder with care. ( she knows me doubly well that I am not so good with dry clean only)  w


Oh these are nice. The cables would give you extra warmth. What a sweet daughter!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> At the request of a friend of mine, she has a friend who is dying of cancer. She will not make it to Christmas.
> She ordered pair of the brightest green fingerless mitts I could find. Thank goodness for Sheepish Yarn in Chartreuse.. I have mailed these out to her friend with her wishes. So sad for me.


These are nice too CJ, I love the color. I'm so sorry for your friend.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Great mitts, Christine - so sad..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Nice CJ and I love the mock cable stitch


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> At the request of a friend of mine, she has a friend who is dying of cancer. She will not make it to Christmas.
> She ordered pair of the brightest green fingerless mitts I could find. Thank goodness for Sheepish Yarn in Chartreuse.. I have mailed these out to her friend with her wishes. So sad for me.


Sorry to hear someone who is dying from cancer. So kind of you to knit and mail out the mitts.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Sorry to hear someone who is dying from cancer. So kind of you to knit and mail out the mitts.


Thanks, just an old Biddy thing.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Sad to say our friend passed away this afternoon. Damn cancer took a beautiful woman. She was happy wearing her gloves for a few days. Thank you all for your good thoughts.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sorry CJ
Hugs
Kath


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Sad to say our friend passed away this afternoon. Damn cancer took a beautiful woman. She was happy wearing her gloves for a few days. Thank you all for your good thoughts.


I am so sorry Christine.

Gigi


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Sad to say our friend passed away this afternoon. Damn cancer took a beautiful woman. She was happy wearing her gloves for a few days. Thank you all for your good thoughts.


My sympathies, CJ. She is at peace.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Sad to say our friend passed away this afternoon. Damn cancer took a beautiful woman. She was happy wearing her gloves for a few days. Thank you all for your good thoughts.


So sorry. Hugs to you, and I'm glad she got to enjoy those pretty mitts.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Sad to say our friend passed away this afternoon. Damn cancer took a beautiful woman. She was happy wearing her gloves for a few days. Thank you all for your good thoughts.


So sorry to hear this Chris. I had similar news yesterday. Very aggressive leukemia with lung complications. She was 50 and only recently diagnosed. . Far too young to leave us.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Christine.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> I've got some...no thumbs tho'. Also, no pattern, only in my head amongst the cobwebs...


Time to dust away those cobwebs and write the pattern down so we can all have a copy. They are great.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Time to dust away those cobwebs and write the pattern down so we can all have a copy. They are great.


I just finished another pair of one of my favorite patterns. They fit nice and snug as they're done in a 3X1 rib. I've made about 10 pairs now and they are loved by everyone. 
Christine

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maine-morning-mitts


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I just finished another pair of one of my favorite patterns. They fit nice and snug as they're done in a 3X1 rib. I've made about 10 pairs now and they are loved by everyone.
> Christine
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maine-morning-mitts


Sorry, this is a 2X1 rib, not 3X1.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

A little gift for My neighbor and her two daughters who took care of my Annie while I was gone for 5 days. I love to keep the world around me nice and warm.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> A little gift for My neighbor and her two daughters who took care of my Annie while I was gone for 5 days. I love to keep the world around me nice and warm.


Nice work CJ :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> A little gift for My neighbor and her two daughters who took care of my Annie while I was gone for 5 days. I love to keep the world around me nice and warm.


Very nice CJ!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Very, very nice CJ.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice CJ. I have to make a few more.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> "Quest for full mittens"???? Just keep going on the mitts and they can become mittens. That's what I'm doing. Rats! I have one finished, but no photo of it yet! Only photos of partially done: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/recipe-of-the-month--align-mitts
> 
> Since I'm making them to fit either hand - to (hopefully) prolong their useful lifespan by having the wear on both sides of them - I opted to finish with a modified Star Toe for both the thumb and the mitten. {See Star Toe: http://www.socknitters.com/lessons/toes.htm }


Just reading this thread. Thanks so much for this toe finish.
Edited to add: all the mitts are just beautiful.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> A little gift for My neighbor and her two daughters who took care of my Annie while I was gone for 5 days. I love to keep the world around me nice and warm.


They do look nice and warm. What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> They do look nice and warm. What a thoughtful gift.


They fit so well with the all over 2x1 ribbing, which you can't really see. So easy !


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> They fit so well with the all over 2x1 ribbing, which you can't really see. So easy !


Do you knit them 2 at a time? I think with a simple design like this, I could try them 2aat.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Do you knit them 2 at a time? I think with a simple design like this, I could try them 2aat.


This is the pattern I use . I do two at a time,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maine-morning-mitts

No need to "design" anything. These fit great, men and women.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> This is the pattern I use . I do two at a time,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maine-morning-mitts
> 
> No need to "design" anything. These fit great, men and women.


They really are easy and do fit nice and comfy.

ETA: My first pair I accomplished with your help CJ. 😃


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Oooo lovely collection!! Lucky recipients! I wear them all the time when it gets colder. I actually wear them over full gloves for extra warmth. Have you tried this pattern, it uses short rows http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-mitts


Thanks for the link


----------

